# Decorative plants ?



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been trying spruce up my enclosure with plants and fancy hides and rocks and better substrate. I am having a heard time finding plants that are okay though..I am scared to just put any decorative plant I find at Walmart or Lowes in there in case they eat it :/
Here are some I have seen that I like and want to use 

1. Dieffenbachia Sparkles






2. Golden Pothos





3. Calathea Medallion





4. Philodendron





5. Dracaena Song of India





Anyone have any plants they use that are okay?


----------



## EKLC (Jan 24, 2012)

Cant say anything about those, but you might want to try Coleus and Rosemary, or any herbs really. It might also be easier to find organic herbs, since humans will actually be consuming them[/align]


----------



## philthyturtle (Jan 25, 2012)

Potshots and spider plant look awesome and also require low light. They make great indoor enclosure plants


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 25, 2012)

philthyturtle said:


> Potshots and spider plant look awesome and also require low light. They make great indoor enclosure plants



Awesome ! Thanks!


----------



## wellington (Jan 25, 2012)

Have you looked on thetortoisetable.org. Also I know wounding Jew is one I had found to be safe, and Boston fern.. They will eat them though.



wellington said:


> Have you looked on thetortoisetable.org. Also I know wounding Jew is one I had found to be safe, and Boston fern.. They will eat them though.



P.S. The wondering Jew and the spider plant are very easy to grow new plants off of. Just break off the clump that is the spider of the plant and place in water until you see root. Also the same with the wondering Jew, break off at a joint and stick in water, in fact you can just stick it in dirt, they grow very easy. Easy plants to keep replenished, with one plant.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 25, 2012)

wellington said:


> Have you looked on thetortoisetable.org. Also I know wounding Jew is one I had found to be safe, and Boston fern.. They will eat them though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you for that info!!! I was about to go buy like 10 more plants lol


----------



## Katherine (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmmm I thought philodendron were toxic? Maybe just to mammals and that's why I have trained myself to avoid them but I would double check before stocking up. My favorite small enclosure plants are goldenrod and any type of fiddlehead fern; low mait, give a free humidity boost, pretty looking, safe for snacking and ferns provide an awesome au natural hide. Good luck with your remodel!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 26, 2012)

katherine said:


> Hmmm I thought philodendron were toxic? Maybe just to mammals and that's why I have trained myself to avoid them but I would double check before stocking up. My favorite small enclosure plants are goldenrod and any type of fiddlehead fern; low mait, give a free humidity boost, pretty looking, safe for snacking and ferns provide an awesome au natural hide. Good luck with your remodel!



Yea your right Philodendron is toxic so I will be sure not to use it 
I don't think I have ever seen goldenrod or fiddlehead fern for sell  
Where do you get yours?


----------



## Katherine (Jan 26, 2012)

Goldenrod should be available at any local nursery; I am pretty sure lowes/home depot will even carry it or you can order seeds online and sprout them yourself....and where do you live? Find the nearest treeline/woods and step in and look down! I collect almost all of my ferns root intact and transplant them but again think those should be easy to find? Fiddlehead just refers to the tendernew shoots and is a good way to differentiate true ferns from similar looking plants...any fern should get the job done : )


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 26, 2012)

katherine said:


> Goldenrod should be available at any local nursery; I am pretty sure lowes/home depot will even carry it or you can order seeds online and sprout them yourself....and where do you live? Find the nearest treeline/woods and step in and look down! I collect almost all of my ferns root intact and transplant them but again think those should be easy to find? Fiddlehead just refers to the tendernew shoots and is a good way to differentiate true ferns from similar looking plants...any fern should get the job done : )



Are ferns okay for them to eat because I can't imagine them not taking a chunk out of it just because its green . I would love to use ferns, Lowes has lots of ferns


----------



## TimTortise (Jan 26, 2012)

Is the point of the decorative plant, to look good or to act as a food source also? I imagine it would be almost impossible for them to not eat it. My Regina attacks anything that's green haha. Also I heard grass if good to grow in the vivarium, and dandelions, but that really isn't that pretty.


----------



## Jason M (Jan 26, 2012)

would be nice to see some pictures of these plant you speak of......i have never been very good at plant recognition,
I use spider plants in my encloser, both my rt love to hide in it


----------

